# September 2010 TD winners (Happy Birthday RonP - R.I.P.)



## sumosmoke (Oct 3, 2010)

Since the September TD was dedicated to Ron's love of Yoshida's, it would only be fitting to announce the winner of the TD on his birthday (10/3).

After tallying up the votes, we have a member that has run the table on the Judge's Vote:

*Squirrel* = winner of both the Judge's vote and the voting poll!! She ran the table on the Judge's vote, receiving the maximum amount of points from each judge = 90 overall.






Since we cannot have the same winner for both categories, the runner-up to the voting poll will be crowned the winner.

*Meateater *= voting poll winner of the Sept. 2010 TD!






Thanks to everyone for taking the time to enter, and vote, for this special TD. Warm birthday wishes are sent to RonP on this special day.


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 3, 2010)

The Judge's Vote scores are as follows:

Squirrel (entry #10) = 90

Rbranster (entry #2) = 75

Meateater (entry #7) = 74

Eman (entry #9) = 57

Richoso (entry #12) = 57

ECTO1 (entry #5) = 55

Bbally (entry #1) = 52

RbRibking (entry #3) = 48

Pit 4 Brains (entry #6) = 46

Culpepersmoke (entry #4) = 44

DeanNC (entry #11) = 44

Miamirick (entry #8) = 12


----------



## rdknb (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats to all that entered and to the 2 that were on top


----------



## deannc (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats Squirrel and meateater!


----------



## eman (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats to all that entered !  i think we all did Ron proud.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats goes out to Squirrel and Meateater. You two did one fine job and I'm sure that you all made Ron Mighty Happy.


----------



## miamirick (Oct 3, 2010)

what?   the judges only gave me twelve points?


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

Holy cow. I got a perfect score from the judges? That just made my day. And to everyone who voted for my entry, thanks sooooo much! I had a blast rushing around on the last day, and then it rained, and I busted my butt, and trying to take pictures and making my cats cry, whew, it was an eventful day. It was very important to me to do this for Ron. Rest in peace buddy and happy birthday! I will post my Q-view and some recipes later today.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 3, 2010)

Great Job Everyone. This was my first throwdown and my wife and I had a lot of fun doing it. But I can only say is WOW Squirrels plate was AWESOME. As soon as the poll came out and my wife and I looked at that picture we knew it was the winner. GREAT JOB everyone!!!!!!


----------



## bbally (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats to the kick arse winning plates, Both were great.

Liked seeing all the different dishes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, those are the two I voted for!

Just kidding. The thing would only let me vote once!

Everybody's looked great!

I think I saw a smile peeking out from behind a cloud this morning. Ron must be very pleased.

Hope to see many posts, with instructions for us jealous viewers.

Thanks All,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that entered, all the plates are awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Happy Birthday RonP.


----------



## rp ribking (Oct 3, 2010)

Cograts, Squirrel and Meateater. I thought being in the throwdown was pretty cool. I wonder what this month's is going to be?


----------



## shhaker (Oct 3, 2010)

good job you guys!! ron would be proud!!


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 3, 2010)

My only regret in this contest is that I don't get to do anything other than look at them.  I agree that presentation is important, but to me taste is paramont.

Do the judges get to taste?


----------



## pokey (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who participated. Great Q, and inspired this new Qer to buy some Yoshidas.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 3, 2010)

congrats to the winners and nice job to all!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats to both of you for great entries and to all who participated - Ron would be proud


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Congratulations to Squirrel and Meateater, both entries were excellent. What a day for RonP. It's all good my friends.


----------



## pignit (Oct 3, 2010)

Carol held a memorial service for Ron yesterday and today was his birthday. I talked to her Friday and she was going to log in to check out the entries. She has been overwhelmed by the thoughts and prayers and the sheer number of people that Ron touched in some way. Now comes the hard part. A big ATABOY to all of you.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 3, 2010)

I would like to thank all the participants for all the entries; every one was in his honor and truly special.  As a special request, please say a quick prayer for Ron every time you use Yoshida's on anything, be it just a quick 'For You, Ron'.  I know he would appreciate it!  Please keep him in our memories!


----------



## princess (Oct 3, 2010)

::applause:: Congrats to all who participated, and an extra loud ::applause:: to our Top Two.


----------



## distre (Oct 3, 2010)

Congratulations to the Squirrel and Meateater. Great entries. I wanted to vote but didn't realize it closed early, but for a great reason, Happy Birthday RonP.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

Maneater! LOL! Oh yea, Meat, it's a new nickname!

Thank you distre, I appreciate your congrats! I look forward to visiting some of your posts!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone who entered... You have done a fine job in your honoring of RonP...

Happy Birthday Ron, R.I.P.


----------

